# Animusic DVD



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Ever since I showed my dad this animation from the Animusic DVD, he's been fascinated by it. I'd like to get the DVD for him for Christmas if the rest of the animations are as good, but if the animation is considerably better then the others, I may pass. Has anyone else purchased this DVD or seen it completely? Comments on the animation quality?


----------

